# My Bugs



## johnny888 (Sep 1, 2007)

Pictures of my Bugs.Hope you enjoy viewing.






Oryctes Rhinocerus






Xyloptrupes Gideon Philippinensis






Xyloptrupes Gideon(short horned)






Xyloptrupes Gideon Females






Xyloptrupes Gideon Mating


----------



## R.HENNING (Sep 1, 2007)

Great looking bugs there!!!

Welcome to the boards. :clap:


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 1, 2007)

R.HENNING said:


> Great looking bugs there!!!
> 
> Welcome to the boards. :clap:


Thanks R. HENNING.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 1, 2007)

*The Battle of the Bugs*

The Battle of the Bugs!

Note: No bugs were harmed during the shooting of these photos. 




























































And the Winner is!


----------



## Farom (Sep 1, 2007)

Cool photos.  Love the fight sequence.;P


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 1, 2007)

Great photos! I love the bugs and the fight!


----------



## beetleman (Sep 1, 2007)

:clap: yeah, simply awesome!


----------



## arrowhd (Sep 1, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you all:worship:  Im glad you enjoyed the pictures:razz:


----------



## Chrysopid (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome beetles
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 2, 2007)

Chrysopid said:


> Awesome beetles
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Chrysopid.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 2, 2007)

More Photos...







Female Oryctes Rhinocerus







Male Oryctes Rhinocerus







Male and Female Rhino Beetles







Eggs of Rhino Beetles







Rhino Beetle Grub







Colony of Grubs







Oryctes Rhinocerus Colony


Regards,

Johnny


----------



## froggyman (Sep 2, 2007)

i hate the gov't rules on beetles! so many large cool ones out there!

very nice beetles

are they native to the phillipines??


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 2, 2007)

froggyman said:


> i hate the gov't rules on beetles! so many large cool ones out there!
> 
> very nice beetles
> 
> are they native to the phillipines??


Thanks froggyman... 
Yes, they are native to my country...


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 2, 2007)

Xyloptrupes Gideon Photos



















Xyloptrupes Gideon Philippinensis Male







Xyloptrupes Gideon Philippinensis Female







My Xyloptrupes Gideon Colony


----------



## froggyman (Sep 3, 2007)

whats that green veggie their eating?
Cucumber??


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 3, 2007)

froggyman said:


> whats that green veggie their eating?
> Cucumber??


That is an overriped jackfruit and they really go crazy for jackfruits...maybe it's the scent...


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 3, 2007)

My Chafers.

























Anomala Sp.1


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 4, 2007)

Anomala Sp.













Anomala Sp. #1 with female Gideon beetle







Anomala Sp. #2







Anomala Sp. #3


----------



## ahas (Sep 4, 2007)

You have a nice collections of animals.  :clap:  I should visit you when I go back to the Philippines.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 5, 2007)

ahas said:


> You have a nice collections of animals.  :clap:  I should visit you when I go back to the Philippines.


That will be awesome!...maybe you can join me and some of my friends explore more territories and discover more of our unidentified inverts...


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 6, 2007)

*My Mantids*

Iv'e decided to share last years pictures of my Mantids.

Sorry about the crappy pictures.



















Blepharopsis Mendica also known as "Devil's Flower Mantis"


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sphodromantis Sp.







Sphodromantis Sp. Male







Sphodromantis and B. Mendica


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 6, 2007)

Mantis Religeosa (European Mantis)







Female Mantis Religeosa







Male Mantis Religeosa (Brown phase)

And My Critter Keepers


----------



## ahas (Sep 6, 2007)

Are the critter keepers easily available in the Philippines?


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 7, 2007)

ahas said:


> Are the critter keepers easily available in the Philippines?


Yes, critter keepers are readily available now.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love you! Seriously I do! You're mantids, chafers, and rhinos kick ass! Especially the chafer beetles and the Devil's Flower mantis, they're so beautiful I've never heard of or seen any of the 2 species in my life.

You're making me want to go to the Philippines now! And that's a good thing. Are all the bugs in your photos native to the Philippines? Again I love your bugs! εĭз

Black Widow88


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 7, 2007)

More B. Mendica Photos.



















My B. Mendica with Oothe.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 7, 2007)

Black Widow88 said:


> I love you! Seriously I do! You're mantids, chafers, and rhinos kick ass! Especially the chafer beetles and the Devil's Flower mantis, they're so beautiful I've never heard of or seen any of the 2 species in my life.
> 
> You're making me want to go to the Philippines now! And that's a good thing. Are all the bugs in your photos native to the Philippines? Again I love your bugs! εĭз
> 
> Black Widow88


Your comment is deeply appreciated Black Widow88. 

All the beetles and chafers were native to the Philippines except the Devil's Flower mantis (middle East):razz:


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thankies! When you say the middle east you mean the Middle East of Asia right? ( She really hopes it's the USA ) εĭз

Black Widow88


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 8, 2007)

Black Widow88 said:


> Thankies! When you say the middle east you mean the Middle East of Asia right? ( She really hopes it's the USA ) εĭз
> 
> Black Widow88


Yes,You are absolutely RIGHT!:worship:


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 8, 2007)

More Beetle Photos




















Onitis Sp.







Catharsius Acthiops


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 8, 2007)

johnny888 said:


> Yes,You are absolutely RIGHT!:worship:


*Looks as if x-mas has come early* YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! boingy boingy BOINGY!  I love them! εĭз

Black Widow88


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 9, 2007)

Black Widow88 said:


> *Looks as if x-mas has come early* YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! boingy boingy BOINGY!  I love them! εĭз
> 
> Black Widow88


:worship: Yey,it's always X-Mas when you're sorrounded with these magnificent creatures...BTW,I'm on a hunting expedition right now...wish me luck...hehehe.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 9, 2007)

My friend sent me these photos of a beetle from Mindanao Islands. I hope to see some of them here in our province...:razz:


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 9, 2007)

My first sighting for today.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 10, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! Pretty Shield bug! Do you know what species it is? And I love the beetle too!

Black Widow88


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 10, 2007)

Black Widow88 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! Pretty Shield bug! Do you know what species it is? And I love the beetle too!
> 
> Black Widow88


I've got no idea at all...sorry...


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 10, 2007)

That's okay. Guess what this is called: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 

Black Widow88


----------



## chanivan21 (Sep 12, 2007)

*wow those are beatiful beatles*

wow beatiful beatles i will also try to look for beatles here in bulacan this comming sunday.. on what time do you go on a hunt jhonny?

^_^ philippines is a wonderful wildlife infested country,   and most species are unknown:clap:


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 12, 2007)

That's why I wanna go there!

Black Widow88


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 13, 2007)

Black Widow88 said:


> That's why I wanna go there!
> 
> Black Widow88



When it happens...I wish that your most cherished dream will come true...for you to see those beautiful beetles of the Philippines...Hehehe...


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you! I know it will because I plan to go there.

Black Widow88


----------



## thedude (Sep 13, 2007)

dude nice beetles! some are Ox/rhino/hercs right?? where did you get em


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 13, 2007)

thedude said:


> dude nice beetles! some are Ox/rhino/hercs right?? where did you get em


Hi thedude! Yes,some are rhinos and the others are gideons but there's no hercs in our locality.I've seen pictures of hercs from Mindanao Islands here in the Philippines but never got the chance to have one...How i wish i could have just a trio and breed them i just don't know if they're as easy as the rhinos and gideons.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 16, 2007)

Another batch of Gideons and Rhinos.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 17, 2007)

Holy! That's alot of beetles!

Black Widow88


----------



## johnny888 (Oct 11, 2007)

Click Beetles?.They sure can click and they're huge at 4-5 inches.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 11, 2007)

Those are the biggest click beetles I've seen! Do they really get that big? I've only seen the ones you find out on your porch light. And they're never that big. What species are those? I wanna do some research on them.

It's for my precious insect blog. Yes I blog about insects. Now you know another thing about me!  How long have you had them?

Black Widow88


----------



## johnny888 (Oct 12, 2007)

Black Widow88 said:


> Those are the biggest click beetles I've seen! Do they really get that big? I've only seen the ones you find out on your porch light. And they're never that big. What species are those? I wanna do some research on them.
> 
> It's for my precious insect blog. Yes I blog about insects. Now you know another thing about me!  How long have you had them?
> 
> Black Widow88


I'm not really sure about what species are these I just had them 2 wks ago.They were given to me by a friend.:razz:


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you ask your friend?

Black Widow88


----------



## Ted (Oct 12, 2007)

johnny888 said:


> I'm not really sure about what species are these I just had them 2 wks ago.They were given to me by a friend.:razz:


ive had a few of those.
great beetles!!


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ted: Do you know what species these are?

Black Widow88


----------



## driver (Oct 12, 2007)

wow, i absolutely love beetles. i pray every day that i can find someone who can get me some wicked huge beetles in canada, and i'm not even religious. seriously awesome bugs...


----------



## Ted (Oct 12, 2007)

Black Widow88 said:


> Ted: Do you know what species these are?
> 
> Black Widow88


its my understanding that these are Oxynopterus auduoin..or related ssp.
that is what mine were..these picture here are a tad lighter in color..but could be locational.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome! I'm going to look these up.

Black Widow88


----------



## johnny888 (Oct 14, 2007)

@Ted and Blackwidow: It's my first time to keep them and my friend who gave these to me cannot provide me any information about what to feed them and i don't even have any idea about the set-up to keep them. My click beetles are still alive but i don't know how long I could keep them that way. I have provided them with overripe fruits like guava and jackfruits but I haven't seen them eating.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have no idea what to tell you. Are they from the USA because if they are you can submit them to Bugguide for ID and hopefully some decent and useful information.

Black Widow88


----------



## johnny888 (Oct 14, 2007)

Black Widow88 said:


> I have no idea what to tell you. Are they from the USA because if they are you can submit them to Bugguide for ID and hopefully some decent and useful information.
> 
> Black Widow88


No, they are local species (Philippine sp.).


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh then I have no idea how to help you then ( or myself ). I wanna know what they are!

Black Widow88


----------



## johnny888 (Oct 15, 2007)

I will try to gather some information also including the actual size or probably the average size. The ones given to me are of average size...I think... ...compared the to others that are being kept by my friend(he has all the big ones...:drool: )


----------



## johnny888 (Oct 15, 2007)

So here's what I've got...my click has a body of approximately 7 cm excluding the antennae(approximately 3-3.5 cm)


----------



## johnny888 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Choobaine (Oct 17, 2007)

That's so terribly cute... must you tease me? it's so gorgeous! I'd love to be the owner of one. NOTHING fascinates me more than click beetles. I saw them in books as a child and it has profoundly affected me!


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 17, 2007)

I know what you mean. Plus this is the first click beetle that I've seen with the characteristic Scarabaeidae antenna. I really would like to know what species this one is. I wonder how many other click beetles have those type of antenna?

This is now getting so interesting that I'm getting jumpy!  I want answers!

Black Widow88


----------

